# Gothic Bedroom Decor Help



## turtle2778

Hello all. I am getting a guest room in the new house and since my husband wont let me docorate OUR bedroom with gothic or halloween flair I was thinking of doing the guest room. Trishaanne's office actually gave me the desire to really go for it so I need some suggestions on a great goth look without painting the walls black and having black bedding. http://images.google.com/imgres?img...dding&um=1&hl=en&rls=com.microsoft:en-us&sa=N

Now i realize this is from a game, but it has some of the things i like in it. HELP ME!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I saw some comforters at walmart that might work with the right additions.

http://i.walmartimages.com/i/p/00/07/66/57/99/0007665799897_500X500.jpg

http://i.walmartimages.com/i/p/00/04/18/08/43/0004180843947_500X500.jpg


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Turtle,
Haunti has the right idea.Find some bedding you love.Then go from there.A headboard can be as simple as an old iron fence piece or a wooden door panel. Pick a color from the bedding for your wall color,favoring lighter shades.Its the accessories and artwork that will pull it all together.I do this all day long at work,so I might know a few tricks.
You can tell your friends,"Ohh ,I have the assistace of a decorator from Bloomingdales"
They will either be impressed or say ,"who gives a ***t" LOL

Let me know if you have any questions,I'll be glad to help.


----------



## scream1973

Turtle.. Let me find where I put the pictures of our bedroom as its done in a gothic / medievil style or if not i will take some more 

We did the majority of the walls / ceiling in a deep crimson red with 2 walls being done in a grey stone panelling.

The bedspread and such is from Home Outfitters in a burgundy with gold accents such as the flur de cres. Burgundy velvet curtains.

Ceiling fan and bed headboard are done in a bronzish / black metal.

Accent pieces include pewter desklamps with Dragons on the glass and gargoyle lamps in the corners.


----------



## JohnnyL

What about using wallpaper on the walls? Checkout Disney's Haunted Mansion (movie) the guest rooms will give you some great ideas. Can't forget to have huge curtains up on the windows.


----------



## BadTable Manor

In case you've never painted your walls uber-dark, I learned a few things when I did: Prime. Trust me, it makes a world of difference. You can ask the paint guy to tint the primer a slightly lighter shade of your paint . It'll make the whole process much easier. With dark colors, you will almost assuredly require at least 2 coats. And lastly, the paint color tends to look quite a bit darker on the wall than on the paint chip. 
I agree that finding a comforter or some other accessory to use as your inspiration will help you really pull the look together. And don't be afraid to mix in some new items with antique. Using color as your guide, you can mix and match different styles beautifully. 
Be sure to post pics of your room when it's finished.


----------



## scream1973

I will add my 2 cents to this as I learned ALOT when i painted the room in the crimson red. I also used a primer tinted with the shade of my end color. Tinted primer ended up looking like pepto.. Took 7 coats to get the coverage we wanted.

However.. If you are painting red / dark green / dark colors.. The best way is to get them to tint your primer to a dark grey. Then paint your color over that.. It makes a HUGE difference.. I did another wall in another room with the exact same red color but using a dark grey primer and it covered better than 7 coats in 1 coat with a second just to touch up any spotty areas.


----------



## eanderso13

Sherwin Williams make a product called "one-coat"...basically it's paint that is meant to work in only one coat. According to a friend of mine, who used it to paint a VERY dark blue wall in his house, it costs a bit more than regular paint, but you don't need to buy 3 or 4 gallons just to paint a wall with 7 coats. It apparently really works.


----------



## scream1973

Heres some of the pictures of our bedroom Turtle


































We have done some more work since these were taking as it doesnt have the matching night stands with the dragon lamps


----------



## Sickie Ickie

No that is a place I would LOVE to stay in!


----------



## scream1973

Its very comfortable.. and Now also is complete with a Bucky Skull on the top of the Tv.. lol


----------



## JohnnyL

Great bedroom scream! Where did you find that gargoyle lantern?


----------



## scream1973

I have 2 of them actually one in each corner. Bought them at Spencers for like $30 a piece a few years back


----------



## Fangs

Sickie Ickie said:


> No that is a place I would LOVE to stay in!


Scream, I HAVE to agree with Sickie on that one... I'd stay and never leave it... well, only for a little bit..... heeheehee That is one SWEET bedroom!!!!!

T ~ I'm sending ya that thingy tomorrow.... Sorry it's taken so long, maybe you could use that in your guest room... LOL heeheehee :googly:


----------



## frstvamp1r

Turtle, 
now I don't know how "dark" you want to go, but my very close friends are goths and they give me awesome advice on how to "interior decororate ala goth". One of my friends made their headboard to look like a couple's headstone. It had both of their names on it and when they were born on it...looks damn real in my opinion. One technique on painting the room walls and give it something different. Paint the walls black and sponge on some "Burgundy Wine" color paint onto it, or paint your walls "Burgundy Wine" color and sponge on black. If you ever need some "gothy" stuff for the room PM me and I can send you out some extra stuff we have around here


----------



## turtle2778

Okay now see THAT is an awesome idea!! I wish i hadnt just got a bed for the guest room, but Im thinking that I may be able to cover it up and do that idea with material instead. The room is small so black walls would be way to dark, but it sounds really cool. I can always use some extra stuff.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I would be soooo freaked trying to sleep under my own headstones. LOL!
I wish there were some pics. Sounds pretty cool!


----------



## jabberwocky

http://www.bradbury.com/victorian/lyw_550_rose.html

Disneys HauntedMansion foyer wall-paper.
That is the real stuff.
You cant get much cooler then that.


----------



## Lilly

Turtle Just an idea....maybe walls like in Halloween Zombies gypsy pic would work for you ..it look slike it is red with a black marbleing on it
http://home.comcast.net/~v.bariteau/images/gypsy001.jpg
you can always soften the black up if it looks to much


----------



## Sickie Ickie

jabberwocky said:


> http://www.bradbury.com/victorian/lyw_550_rose.html
> 
> Disneys HauntedMansion foyer wall-paper.
> That is the real stuff.
> You cant get much cooler then that.


Link not working...


----------



## Lilly

I had problems with it too but it eventually came up sickie


----------



## Sickie Ickie

It does now, thanks.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Anybody have any links to haunted wallpaper?


----------



## Bloodhound

S I Are you looking for Scene Setters? http://www.bizmotivation.com/halloween_scene_setters.htm


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Nope, real wallpaper. I'm building a teardrop trailer as a project starting this year, and am looking to make it a haunt trailer.  For those that don't know, a teardrop trailer is basically a covered bed on wheels. I figured I'd jump in this discussion as I could use the tips also given to turtle.


----------



## Night Owl

http://www.cafepress.com/mansionmarket.188800033

Does this help?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Yep, although it looks as if it's printed on large photo paper, not cloth. Any others?


----------



## Bloodhound

S I try this one for real Wall Paper. Its a good starting point and one roll maybe two will be all you need for a Teardrop.


----------



## Lilly

Sickie ..I don't know what design you are looking for but you could use any haunted tablecloths or spider lace tablecloths...I got a bunch of the spider ones real cheap a few yrs ago like 3 bucks each..I use those for wall covering in my tents or screen house now
you can also paint behind it a color to show thru..mine came with mini lights to add to it also


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Thanks Bloodhound. I guess I'm looking for more obvious spooky.

Lilly- great idea! thanks! Where can I find those?


----------



## Lilly

Sickie ..I doubt you gonna find them as cheap as I did ..mine were on clearance ..but heres some all variety halloween
http://www.decoratingwithlace.com/halloweenfun.htm
I will have to look in one of my tubs to see who made the ones I have...
I don't remember where I got them.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Those are gorgeous Lilly! Thanks for the link!


----------



## IshWitch

Lilly said:


> Sickie ..I don't know what design you are looking for but you could use any haunted tablecloths or spider lace tablecloths...I got a bunch of the spider ones real cheap a few yrs ago like 3 bucks each..I use those for wall covering in my tents or screen house now
> you can also paint behind it a color to show thru..mine came with mini lights to add to it also


I have one of those and it is very pretty. Great idea!


----------



## IshWitch

turtle2778 said:


> Okay now see THAT is an awesome idea!! I wish i hadnt just got a bed for the guest room, but Im thinking that I may be able to cover it up and do that idea with material instead. The room is small so black walls would be way to dark, but it sounds really cool. I can always use some extra stuff.


You don't have to be dark red or black to make your rooms goth. Use those in the decorations and detailing. Paint the walls a nice grey, Dove Grey is my favorite, but any shade you like is what is important. Grey can range from a blue to purple cast to it, even. Think of a more misty effect with another color dry brushed, sponged or other type of technique, too! Believe it or not, but a nice cream color can even work. It is all in the details you add.

If the bed isn't goth, drape it with cloth. Use drapery panels, sheers or even just a few yards bought off Walmarts discount table. Layer styles and colors. Make it plush! Start with the comforter for inspiration and then go crazy with the details.

You don't even have to do spiderwebs or dragons, etc., to create the mood. Try lace over a satin on pillows. Black over grey, cream, red, burgundy or purples. White, grey or cream over black, or the other colors.

A super easy no-sew way to create a cool accent pillow is to take 2 squares of cloth already hemmed like scarfs, doilies, placemats, etc., and lay them over a pillow form and gather the corners and tie with ribbon.


----------



## Lilly

Sickie I dug out one of the curtains and it is a cobweb lighted panel 57x84 ,made by Quaker Lace..And they are a division of something but it too small too read...







thats all I can tell ya


----------



## jabberwocky

On the subject.............................
Would there be an interest in a wallpaper of this "unknown" design?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

the unknown Disney haunted mansion design?


----------



## jabberwocky

shhhhhhhhhhhhhh...................


----------



## ScaryBarryPerkins

where did u get the gargoyle corner lamp thing?


----------



## pyro

ok heres my 2 cents;---- http://www.designtoscano.com/category/medieval+and+gothic.do
http://www.designyourwall.com/store...othic-paintable-wallpaper-RD1961-pr-1547.html
http://www.gothic-art.info/images/view/26/gothicartjpeg.html
http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&rh=n%3A3735061%2Cp_n_theme_browse-bin%3A371229011&page=1


----------

